# internal temp for bacon?



## mattf319

hi guys - i followed POPs brine for about 5 lbs of pork belly that i am hoping turns into BACON!   been looking on the site here and seems like everyone does their own thing with regards to smokeing temps and times.  just wondering does bacon need to reach a specific internal temp for safety?  assuming no because thats the point of the curing salt used but rather be safe than sorry!  also i plan on using my MES thinking of doing apple wood 135 degrees for about 6-7 hours ...i dont want it super smokey.  any comments or suggestions?

THANKS


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Since you cured the bacon you could cold smoke it with no heat. Then it would need to be cooked when served. If you are hot smoking, which it sounds like you are you should take the bacon to an IT of 145. This bacon would be fully cooked and would just need to be re-heated when serving.


----------



## mattf319

thanks - i think ill bump my heat up for the next few hours and let it go to IT of 145.  would i then just slice it up and wrap and freeze until rdy to eat?  i didnt realize i would be really fully cooking it so not sure where to go from here!


----------



## daveomak

Uncooked and cold smoked is fine...  That is how many smoke their bacon...  Partially cooked is fine also, noting it must be cooked later, same as cold smoked...    I worked at a meat processing facility doing contracted work and if my memory serves me correctly, their partially cooked bacon was heated to 135 ish....  in a fairly cold smoker 140 ish with steam...that was to not render the fat....
See there... my memory was in error..... that's what you get for getting old....

Dave


++++++++
*excerpt from the link below*
Bellies should be cooked and smoked until they reach an internal temperature of 124°F to 132°F (51°C to 55°C).  The cooking and smoking process usually results in a 10% to 12% cooking loss.  Depending on the type of product desired, cooking cycles can go from one to two hours to a day and a half, especially for artisan bacon.

http://www.nassaufoods.com/index.php?content=basicmanufacturingofbacon


----------

